

Ruby Interview Questions - gregstallings
https://github.com/gregstallings/ruby-interview-questions

======
look_lookatme

      Q: Is Ruby whitespace-dependent?
      A: Sometimes.
    

This is a frustrating question. Almost all languages are dependent on
whitespace. A better question would be to ask where whitespace is
_significant_ in ruby code.

